# como funcionan los flash de las camaras fotograficas?



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 13, 2005)

Holanda holanda como andamios!

Lo que siempre he querido saber y siempre se me olvida consultarlo en algún libro o por cualquier lugar.... es como funcionan los flash de las cámaras de fotografía?  Lo único que se, es que para ionizar el gas del tubito que emite el flash... hay que elevar la tensión muchas veces.... pero no cacho como funciona... de hecho me he fijado que tienen como un brazalete metálico en uno de los terminales abrazando al vidrio del tubito pero no se para que sirve ni donde conectar....


----------



## MaMu (Dic 14, 2005)

MorbidAngel_

Prueba buscando "Flash Estroboscópico", alli entenderás el principio de funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

En realidad son dos voltajes altos que se usan.
Para ionizar el gas (220V o mas). y otro de muy alto voltage (1000V o mas si queres) para disparar la lampara.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo/index.htm


----------

